# landover results



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 20, 2007)

Holly Cow Batman.  What a finish Brian.  Thats great.  PICS?


----------



## Unity (May 20, 2007)

Nice work, Brian!   

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

Nice job Brian!  Your finish is brisket does not surprise me!  The brisket you cooked at Garys was fantastic!


----------



## Bruce B (May 20, 2007)

Great job Brian, I knew it was just a matter of time. Congrats buddy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations!  Great showing!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Brian! Awesome showing!


----------



## chris1237 (May 20, 2007)

Great job brian!!

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (May 20, 2007)

Good Job Brian.


----------

